# 1,32m Hecht in Wasserkraftanlagenrechen gefunden



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*1,32m Hecht in Wasserkraftanlagenrechen gefunden​*
Zuerst gabs nur ne kurze Meldung von der AZ online:
http://www.az-online.de/uelzen/stadt-uelzen/riesen-raubfisch-rechenanlage-6331069.html

Nun dazu den ausführlichen Bericht:
http://www.az-online.de/uelzen/stad...gel-experten-spektakulaeren-fund-6335092.html

Die Sprecherin der für das WKW zuständigen Stadtwerkes gehe davon aus, dass der Hecht bereits tot gewesen sei, als er in den Rechen gedrückt wurde, wo er dann gefunden wurde.

Die dann als "Experten" hinzugezogenen Angler des Uelzener Angelverein „Stip in“ erklären dann im Bericht ausgiebig den Hecht.

Demnach wäre ein solcher Hecht von 1,32m eine absolute Ausnahme - vor 20 Jahren hätte es wohl mal einen gegeben, der 1,22m lang wäre, man würde auch mal einen mit etwas über einen Meter fangen, ansonsten sei aber der Meter die Grenze.


Da beim Angeln ja schliesslich Wissen (!!!) und Erfahrung eine große Rolle spielen würden, empfiehlt der Anglerexperte Anfängern, sich an die Angelvereine in der Region zu wenden.......
-------------------

Auch ich als Sprecher der das Wasserkraftwerk betreibenden Stadtwerke hätte behauptet, dass der Fisch schon vorher tot gewesen sein muss - zu allem anderen, gerade von den "Angelexperten" - enthalte ich mich der Stimme..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (23. April 2016)

*AW: 1,32m Hecht in Wasserkraftanlagenrechen gefunden*

Hallo,

na ja, bei einer Länge von 1,32 Metern war der Hecht auch schon sehr alt und irgendwann ist bei jedem, ob Fisch, Hund, Mensch oder sonstiges Getier, mal Schluß. Ich nehme an, der ist an "Altersschwäche" gestorben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (23. April 2016)

*AW: 1,32m Hecht in Wasserkraftanlagenrechen gefunden*

Eine Verschwörung. 100%ig eine Verschwörung. Da steckt bestimmt der Dings... dahinter!:g


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. April 2016)

*AW: 1,32m Hecht in Wasserkraftanlagenrechen gefunden*

1,32m sind sicher absolute Ausnahmen. Für Meterhechte trifft das nur zu, wenn genügend zweibeinige Kormorane unterwegs sind.

Wer in den Gewässern meines Vereins eine Studie zur Maximalgröße von Forellen macht, käme auch zum Schluss, dass die nicht größer als 45cm werden. |wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (23. April 2016)

*AW: 1,32m Hecht in Wasserkraftanlagenrechen gefunden*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, bei einer Länge von 1,32 Metern war der Hecht auch schon sehr alt und irgendwann ist bei jedem, ob Fisch, Hund, Mensch oder sonstiges Getier, mal Schluß. Ich nehme an, der ist an "Altersschwäche" gestorben.
> 
> ...



Gerade nach der anstregenden Laichzeit rafft es dann mal so ne Oma wech! Ist durchaus nicht so ganz ungewöhnlich.
Das der dann letztlich in einem Fliessgewässer am Rechen gefunden wird, ist doch ebenfalls nicht abwegig


----------



## Trollwut (24. April 2016)

*AW: 1,32m Hecht in Wasserkraftanlagenrechen gefunden*

Toter Fisch im Rechen. Kann mit dem Kraftwerk gar nix zu tun haben, der kritische Punkt kommt ja erst hinter dem Rechen.

Und es soll auch Fische geben, die eines natürlichen Todes sterben :m


----------



## jkc (24. April 2016)

*AW: 1,32m Hecht in Wasserkraftanlagenrechen gefunden*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ...der kritische Punkt kommt ja erst hinter dem Rechen.
> 
> ...


 
 Jain, die Rechenanlagen haben auch ihre Gefahren. Ist die Strömung am Rechen zu stark, werden Fische gege den Rechen gezogen / gedrückt und kommen aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr weg. Der Rechenräumer erledigt dann des Rest. So kommt es auch bei großen Fischen zu Schäden / Todesfällen die nicht durch den Rechen passen.

Ob das hier der Fall war, zweifel ich aber auch an.

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1,32m Hecht in Wasserkraftanlagenrechen gefunden*



jkc schrieb:


> Jain, die Rechenanlagen haben auch ihre Gefahren. Ist die Strömung am Rechen zu stark, werden Fische gege den Rechen gezogen / gedrückt und kommen aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr weg. Der Rechenräumer erledigt dann des Rest. So kommt es auch bei großen Fischen zu Schäden / Todesfällen die nicht durch den Rechen passen.
> 
> Ob das hier der Fall war, zweifel ich aber auch an.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
 Ich denke auch das der Hecht nur angetrieben wurde.

 Aber mit den Rechen ist das immer so eine Sache, die können im Einzelfall gefährlicher sein wie die Turbine.
 Sie können Fischwanderungen unterbinden oder auch selbst die Fische verletzen oder auch töten.
 Aale z.B  kleben da bei zu hoher Fließgeschwindigkeit am Rechen und versuchen sich dann mit aller Kraft durch den Rechen zu zwängen.
 In großen Anlagen kommen so schon mal mehr Aale zu Schaden als später durch die Turbine.
 Wobei ja beides zusammen die Verluste dann ausmacht.

 Wie größere ins Meer zurückwandernde  Wanderfische nach dem Laichen das machen sollen ist wohl oft noch ungelöst.
 Die passen ja oft nicht durch den Rechen.
 Da werden dann wohl öfter z.B Lachse nicht wieder im Meer zu Kräften kommen können, sondern sich einfach auflösen.


----------

